# Throwing Up, Please Answer ASAP



## Smudge (Jul 14, 2011)

I am bringing Cato on a camping trip tomorrow that will last two weeks, and there will be a 5-6 hour car ride. I got everything together and was readily prepared, until five minutes ago when I suddenly remembered… Cato has been carsick before! He was throwing up when I was taking him home from the breeders, but that was last September. Will he be likely to remain carsick, and what will help with coping if he is? Thank you so much for your help, it is greatly appreciated!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you take him on a drive today before you leave, to see how he responds? He may have "grown out" of it and have a stronger stomach now, but no guarantee. I'd try seeing how he does on a drive today and if he's good, take him, but if he has problems, you might want to find a last minute sitter. If you do have to bring him no matter what, usually withholding food before driving will help with upset stomachs in pets. I hope you don't have any problems though, poor guy!

Also curious, is this camping like in a tent in the forest, or some more civilized camping? Just curious how you plan on keeping him warm and where he'll stay during the trip.


----------

